# ganged vs. unganged mode



## utkarsh009 (Feb 25, 2011)

hey guys! as you all know i have upgraded my desktop, i have a question. when i boot up i see ddr3 unganged after startup. what are ganged and unganged and which one is better? read somewhere that ganged means dual channel setup. how do i swith between them?


----------



## ico (Feb 25, 2011)

Just run them unganged. Better for multi-threaded apps.

Ganged and unganged is NOT related to dual-channel at all. Just for your information, you are running unganged dual-channel.


----------



## utkarsh009 (Feb 25, 2011)

^^thanks for the info.


----------



## shaunak (Mar 8, 2011)

Quoting another forum:


> It is amd's version of Nvidia's Locked vs unlocked architecture.
> 
> basically allowing you to use your ram in dual channel vs single channel.
> 
> ...


Source: Ganged vs. Unganged Mode - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net

Some more tests: *ixbtlabs.com/articles3/cpu/amd-phenom-x4-9850-ganged-unganged-p1.html


----------



## ico (Mar 8, 2011)

^^ what you've quoted is *wrong.*

From the same thread:



> Its not a case of the options switching you from Dual to Single channel at all.
> 
> Its is an option that affects how the memory is addressed by the CPU.
> 
> ...


^^ this post is correct - *www.overclock.net/amd-memory/324052-ganged-vs-unganged-mode.html#post5436621


----------

